# Read 100 books in 2012



## jbcohen (Jul 29, 2011)

During 2011, I undertook a challenge in another forum to read one hundred books in 2011 and now in the waining days of 2011 I find that I am falling approximately twenty-five books short of that mark.  Thus in 2012 my goal is to read seventy-five books, a goal that I should be able to reach.  How many of you out there will take the challenge to real one hundred books in 2012?  How many will set the goal at 100 book and how many of you think you can only reach seventy-five like me?  There is a web site call tickerfactory.com which will give you a free ticker to illustrate how close you are to the goal?  At the bottom of this thread you see my 2011 ticker that shows that I am trying to get to on hundred, probably unrealistic for me.  How many of us can step up to the challenge?


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

I plan on doing the goodreads challenge again if they do it and if not I'll just challange myself.  I will go with 100 again though I am no where close this year life got in the way a little too often. I also plan to challange myself to read atleast 1 Indie book for every 2 so called "mainstream" books


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

No way I could do it, I'm just not that avid a reader and have to many other hobbies that come first and too little free time in general!

Have read 37 books so far this year.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

I always knew I read A LOT but never actually kept track. I'm 60% through book #98 for the year. I'm curious what I'll actually finish up with.

I'll be doing the Goodreads challenge again!



mooshie78 said:


> No way I could do it, I'm just not that avid a reader and have to many other hobbies that come first and too little free time in general!
> 
> Have read 37 books so far this year.


Don't sell yourself short...37 is far more than a "not that avid a reader"!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have read 144 so far in 2011, been a bit slow this year. I do the Goodreads challenge. I am trying to get to 150 at least. 

In 2009 I managed 189. That was my first full year with my first Kindle. I was reading like crazy but I also had some illnesses then, that I had to lay down a lot for, so I had more time to read. 

I think I will try for 150 again next year.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

Last year, I read 69 books so I set myself the goal to read 75 this year (Goodreads Challenge). I past that so I upped it to 85. I'm now reading my 86th book. I won't make it to 100 - I doubt I'll read more than a couple more since Christmas is a busy time. In fact, I should point out that several of the books I read this year were the Stephanie Plum series which are all short, quick reads. So I think that really boosted my numbers. It'll probably be lower next year.

I also agree that 37 is more than the average reader. I didn't used to be such a heavy reader - in the past, I only read a max of 1 book a month.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

sebat said:


> Don't sell yourself short...37 is far more than a "not that avid a reader"!


I just meant not avid enough to every read 100 in one year!  I definitely read more than all my friends and family, so I do consider myself an avid reader for sure.

Just not compared to the hard core bookworms on here who read every spare second they get!  I read and write a ton for work (college prof) so I just can't read that intensively for leisure and spend more of my free time on sports, movies and video games to be doing something different.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I tried the Goodreads challenge and think I'm failing miserably...have to check.  But I'm game to try it again in 2012 and report here, also!

Betsy


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I did the goodreads challenge too & have met my goal of 200 books for the year. I plan on challenging myself to read 200 again in 2012. I read 263 books last year, but don't want to try to make that number again because I didn't want to feel pressured to meet a strict goal. 200 is a comfortable number for me & I consider anything over that lagniappee.


----------



## talleylynn (Apr 24, 2009)

Since getting a kindle my reading has exploded. I read 106 books in 2010, and I just finished my 93rd book in 2011. I don't know if I'll make it to 100 this year since December can get pretty crazy.


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

My goal is to read 100 books in 2012, did not keep track this year tho.


----------



## Cappy (Sep 6, 2011)

I'm a slow reader. Can't help going back and admiring a well written sentence. How geeky is that?


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't a count, but I do a alternating "challenge" if you will.

So its:

New to me author
Author I've read
Male author
Female author

Then I try to make those with 50 different kinds of fantasy and SF in an attempt to read a little of everything. It's been very interesting. I'll keep going with it into the new year, as I wasn't able to get stuff read in every section (and sometimes I read more than one book in the same section).


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I will definitely be doing it again next year, it was nice to have something on Goodreads that tracked how many books I have read and I am quite surprised by the number. I know I like to read but...yeah, maybe I read a little too much this year, lol.


----------



## jaspertyler (Feb 13, 2009)

I always aim for 52, a book a week.  I am a little behind this year, but I guess that is ok since I started going to school again!


----------



## theraven (Dec 30, 2009)

I'll give the challenge a go. I'm not sure how many I read this year. I've been using Goodreads to keep track of my reads but know I forgot to list a book or two here and there.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm gonna have to pass.... if I read 100 books in a year I might not be married anymore!  

My husband sees my kindle as his nemesis when it comes to that precious commodity known as my time.  I'm currently finishing up book #31 for the year.

Best of luck to those who are setting their goals high, I'll be here on the sidelines rooting for you!


----------



## Phoenix1856 (Dec 27, 2010)

I am hoping for another year of 150+ books next year.  I set that as my goal this year and I am currently 3 books behind so I should be able to get that done by the end of the moth.  I read for my review blog so I try to keep myself as active as possible to keep fresh reviews going on a regular basis.  It's great to find people that actually enjoy reading as most of the people I know in person are not big fans.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Cappy said:


> I'm a slow reader. Can't help going back and admiring a well written sentence. How geeky is that?


Me too, geeks unite 

I would like to set a goal of 45-50 books in a year.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I guess I should be included with the geeks.  Sometimes I get stuck reading one sentence over and over.  
I did not set a goal this year, but I believe I've read 45 and listened to 21 so far.  I rarely read a book that has less than 300 pages, so I think 100 would be very hard for me to reach.  
I lost a couple weeks of reading this year after I read Unbroken.  The book was so good I could not stop thinking about it and it took me a while to pick out another read.
I hope to read at least as many as I have this year.  
Good luck to everyone.  
deb


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

My goal was to read 100 books this year.  So far I'm up to 161 and hoping to get to 175 by the end of the year.    My Kindle makes it so much easier to purchase books to read, but I've always been a voracious reader.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't take any challenges, but I've read 641 through November this year, 115 last month alone.  That includes quite a few shorter novellas, but still.  What can I say, I read fast, don't have family in the house to worry about, and I've had extra time on my hands with being off work some due to health issues (and currently have few other hobbies I can devote much time to due to same).  

Geez, I gotta get a life....lol


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Steph H said:


> I didn't take any challenges, but I've read 641 through November this year, 115 last month alone. That includes quite a few shorter novellas, but still. What can I say, I read fast, don't have family in the house to worry about, and I've had extra time on my hands with being off work some due to health issues (and currently have few other hobbies I can devote much time to due to same).
> 
> Geez, I gotta get a life....lol


Wow, that's amazing! I always say I'll never get through my tbr pile in my lifetime, but maybe if I read as fast as you I actually could!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I didn't take any challenges, but I've read 641 through November this year, 115 last month alone. That includes quite a few shorter novellas, but still. What can I say, I read fast, don't have family in the house to worry about, and I've had extra time on my hands with being off work some due to health issues (and currently have few other hobbies I can devote much time to due to same).
> 
> Geez, I gotta get a life....lol


Wow!! How do you remember them? I sometimes have a hard time remembering the few I read. 
I am impressed.
deb


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Y'know, you got me thinking.  I've been thinking I spent too much time on iPad games, web surfing, etc.,and that i ought to readmore like i did in the pre internet days!  I believe 100 books is probably too high for me, but I'm going to shoot for 75 in 2012.  And to help put myself under a little pressure to follow through accomplish it, I think I may start a thread about it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

HC, I think that's a good idea.  I know I could spend less time playing games and more time on my books.  I will think about a new goal for 2012.
deb


----------



## BJ Whittington (Aug 30, 2011)

Ironically, I never thought to count. But, I got my Kindle for Christmas last year and I have 68 novels I have read on the device at this time. Glancing at my book shelves, I have at least another 20-30. So, I’ll bet I am in the 100 range for 2011. 

Interesting thread, I read every day for a least a short period. LOL it is my “wind down” time from my work on my own novel. I have to get out of my own personal world for a bit to keep it fresh when I go back!


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

This will be the first time I've set a reading goal, so I will start with 52 (1 book a week). Each year I will increase my goal.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

drenee said:


> Wow!! How do you remember them? I sometimes have a hard time remembering the few I read.
> I am impressed.
> deb


I guess I don't really worry about it that much, I basically read for entertainment. The good ones stay with me for the most part, the okay ones are entertainment while I'm reading them and it doesn't matter if they don't 'stick'.







I usually can at least recognize a title/author combo to know if I've read it already, though. But just in case, my Excel spreadsheet is my friend.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Steph H said:


> I guess I don't really worry about it that much, I basically read for entertainment. The good ones stay with me for the most part, the okay ones are entertainment while I'm reading them and it doesn't matter if they don't 'stick'.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it is great that you have books to help you through a tough time. Books and literature are a gift to humanity, IMO.


----------



## Jon Olson (Dec 10, 2010)

LauraB said:


> Me too, geeks unite
> 
> I would like to set a goal of 45-50 books in a year.


Me also. 25-30 would be a good total. But I like doorstoppers, so it's still a lot of pages.


----------



## Nebula7 (Apr 21, 2011)

Although I'm an avid reader I get through about 20-25 books a year. This does not include daily Bible study nor the endless amount of books I read to my children. I read to learn more then be entertained so I read about about the same speed I would read outloud (maybe a little faster). I can speed read but don't enjoy it. Where do people find the time to read more? And where does the money come from to read 600 plus books a year?


----------



## R J Askew (Dec 4, 2011)

Gadzooks! that is a book every three or four days! When would one find time to shave?

Go for quality mate. Pure mind blowing Q U A L I T Y.

Of course, said quality is had to find amid the word blizzard we all stumble around it.

Sigh.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

According to the Goodreads challenge, I'm 94% complete with my 2011 challenge to read 140 books this year.  I'm on book 132 now and I'm 2 books ahead.  I'll probably set a similar goal for 2012


----------



## EGranfors (Mar 18, 2011)

I set 100 books also. I have 8 to go but feeling the holiday crunch! Good luck. And I'm going with 100 in 2012.

Check out my top choices in several categories already posted with more to come:

http://www.eileengranfors.blogspot.com


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

I think fifty would be a more realistic target for me to read in a year.
Best wishes and happy reading to you all, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## mscottwriter (Nov 5, 2010)

Wow, you guys are amazing! And here I was all proud of myself, lol.

I did pretty good with my  2011 challenge on GR . I had challenged myself to read 40 books, and I ended up reading 49 (Which was at least 20 more books than last year! Thank you Kindle.)

In 2012, I plan to read 55 books and also include the following categories:

4 classics
15 YA or MG titless
25 genre titles
25 indie titles
8 nonfiction titles
2 books published in 2012


----------



## flipside (Dec 7, 2011)

Read more than a hundred books before although past two years or so I'm barely reading 50, mainly due to very hectic schedule (writing, editing, etc.).

I like Krista's suggestion though:



Krista D. Ball said:


> New to me author
> Author I've read
> Male author
> Female author


You can include your own agenda there as well, whether it's indie author, self-published author, POC, LGBT, etc.


----------



## busy91 (Feb 27, 2009)

Currently I am at 85 books for this year.  I will probably top off at 88. Which for me, is an achievement. I adjusted my goal twice. It was originally 50 for the year because I didn't think it would be a high reading year for me, then once I hit that in August, I moved it up to 70, which I hit in October.  

The most I've ever read prior is 79 books. 100 would be a challenge, but I think it is a good goal to shoot for. I have tried to shoot for 100 in the past, and never made it.

I'll give it a shot in 2012 though!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Y'know, you got me thinking. I've been thinking I spent too much time on iPad games, web surfing, etc.,and that i ought to readmore like i did in the pre internet days! I believe 100 books is probably too high for me, but I'm going to shoot for 75 in 2012. And to help put myself under a little pressure to follow through accomplish it, I think I may start a thread about it.


I upped my goal to 80 books, and just posted a thread about this in the Books Forum. Thanks for the nudge!


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

In 2011 I read: 77 Kindle Books, 35 DT Books, and 49 audiobooks. In there were about 24 novellas and Kindle Singles; maybe another 10 or 12 that were less than 200 pages. So discounting audio, if you want to think a certain way, that puts be around 78 "full length" books.

For the Goodreads Challenge, I counted anything that could be entered into their system as a single entity as "book," no matter if it was <100 pages or >1000. Length did play a factor: I didn't read some books because they were long and picked other because I could read them in one sitting.

I'm not going to fix a book count again this year. It's too easy to pick a lot of short books. I might try a page count challenge though.


----------



## Malweth (Oct 18, 2009)

This should be VERY easy... as long as I can count multiple readings AND books like this: Llama Llama Red Pajama.

Otherwise count me in for 20 or so real books.

(via Tapatalk on Kindle Fire)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

See, this completely implies that I'd somehow have to keep track of things. 

Reading a ton of books:  Easy Peasy

Counting them as I do:  Practically Impossible!


----------



## LaurenFah (Jun 1, 2011)

I think I may set myself a challenge to read as much as I can in my free time, and enjoy it. Before I got my Kindle, I had lost my 'reading mojo' and wasn't happy with that because reading, for me, is one of my most productive hobbies, and also the most relaxing.

Only got my Kindle in June last year, but probably read about 30 in that time. Maybe a wee bit more. Some books took me 1 month to read, some took me a few hours. A realistic target would be about 50, so I'll go for that!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> See, this completely implies that I'd somehow have to keep track of things.
> 
> Reading a ton of books: Easy Peasy
> 
> Counting them as I do: Practically Impossible!


It's so easy to keep track with goodreads.com. I read a lot of series & there's no way I would remember which one's I've read if not for goodreads!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

cagnes said:


> It's so easy to keep track with goodreads.com. I read a lot of series & there's no way I would remember which one's I've read if not for goodreads!


Same here. I also like the reviews on Goodreads. I've had better luck with them than the ones on Amazon.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I just set a tickerfactory thing for 250 books. will see how it goes. What happens if you go over your set # for tickerfactory?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

cagnes said:


> It's so easy to keep track with goodreads.com. I read a lot of series & there's no way I would remember which one's I've read if not for goodreads!


Except. . . I really don't care. 

I do keep track of where I am in a series with fictfact.com, mainly because I don't tend to read a series in one fell swoop, but, rather, flit about.

I've just never felt the need to keep track of how many I read. . . .it was always a pain in school too when we had to do a certain number of book reports for a grade. Fortunately, I'd always get to the 'maximum' number pretty quickly and could then just read what I wanted and not bother keeping track and writing reports any more.


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Except. . . I really don't care.
> 
> I do keep track of where I am in a series with fictfact.com, mainly because I don't tend to read a series in one fell swoop, but, rather, flit about.
> 
> I've just never felt the need to keep track of how many I read. . . .it was always a pain in school too when we had to do a certain number of book reports for a grade. Fortunately, I'd always get to the 'maximum' number pretty quickly and could then just read what I wanted and not bother keeping track and writing reports any more.


I use goodreads mainly to keep track of titles rather than numbers, having the site keep count for me is just lagniappe. I used a notebook as a reading log/diary years ago, but misplaced it long ago, so I don't remember the many of the titles I read 20-30 years ago. Not a problem any more since Goodreads keeps track of all the books I've read, my ratings, any reviews or notes I want to add about the book, plus I can catalog each book by adding it to numerous bookshelves.

I also use fictfact.com, I like that site too!


----------

